# chubs planted in strawberry



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i was just looking at the stocking reports from last year and noticed that in September 09 chubs where planted in strawberry. i tried to find more info on the dwr web sight with no luck. hopefully they will make them cutts huge.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hopefully they were all eaten...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Help me out here. I looked at the stocking report the other day and noticed chubs being planted at Atherly pond in Tooele County. I just looked again. They report Kokanee, Cutthroats and Rainbows in Strawberry. But no chubs. There were chubs in a couple of other ponds and springs up in Cache County, but no mention of chubs going to Strawberry. Where did you see it? 

I stand corrected. Just looked at the 2009 report. 26,000 chubs planted in Strawberry. I guess they thought the Cutts were eating themselves out of house and home. Was it a typo? They list the exact same size and number of Cutthroats in three other entries the same day.

Fishrmn


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/fishing/st ... ?year=2009

Scroll down and you'll see it...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

26,000 3 inch Chubs? That just doesn't seem right. I wonder what hatchery they are raising chubs at?

I'd bet it was a mistake -- especially considering that they were stocked on the same day as all the other batches of 26,000 3" cutthroat. What would be the odds that the hatchery could produce chubs and cutthroat that were ready to be stocked on the same day, at the same size?

Seems "fishy" to me...


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

If its true, than the treatment they did several years ago, was a waste of time and sportsmans money. Maybe thats why I caught more chubs this year than any other year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It seems like a typo or a mistake in the reporting to me, but at the same time, I could see why they would do it, even if this reasoning seems messed up. If there were 100K fish stocked that day, and 1/4 of them were chubs, would it stand to reason that the bigger fish already in the lake would only have a reduced chance (75%, rather than 100%) of eating a game fish? Seems to me this may be a tactic to reduce the number of game fish that are eaten from each planting. In the grand scheme of things, 25K chubs really isn't that much. I can see how folks would be upset though. Seems like a lot of chubs were caught this year, and big ones too.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

That must be a typo, or it could be that they are doing a research experiment to see if anyone reads the reports! :lol:


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i think they might be some type of smaller feeder chub.


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

You are probably right. Some chubs only grow to a couple of inches long. Like you said basically feeder minnows.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

cpierce said:


> You are probably right. Some chubs only grow to a couple of inches long. Like you said basically feeder minnows.


You guys may be onto something. I have heard a lot of guys say that there aren't many redside shiners in the Berry anymore. Maybe that's what these "chubs" they planted were.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that the DWR does raise Chubs but I don't know where they stock them.
If the Cutthroat are eating Chubs, then they may not eat as many small game fish.


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

to bad they don't let us use certain types of feeders as live bait, frozen minnows suck!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I wish they would kill/poison it again and get rid of those piece o' **** carpthroat. Put nothing but bows, kokes, and Muskelunge back in there. Those other trash fish are worthless. I don't understand why a lot of you are in love with them. I would much rather catch 14" planter bows at a community pond than waste my time on a cutt.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

With body of water as large as Strawberry not all chubs where killed when they poisoned it the last time. Chubs started showing up a few years later. I find it hard to believe that the DWR would plant chubs back in Strawberry. Makes absolutely no sense to me unless they cannot reproduce like the Ranibows.


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

That sounds messed up to me as well. I am thinking that it is about as cheap to raise a trout as it is a chub, so just plant the trout and if they get eaten oh well. Unless they have engineered a strain of sterile chubs that can't reproduce, then there might be a slower yummier food source for the cuts and kokes. But to plant a chub that can grow and propigate, just seems wrong.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I wish they would kill/poison it again and get rid of those piece o' **** carpthroat. Put nothing but bows, kokes, and Muskelunge back in there. Those other trash fish are worthless. *I don't understand why a lot of you are in love with them.* I would much rather catch 14" planter bows at a community pond than waste my time on a cutt.


Couldn't tell you how kokes taste, but I can tell you how a cutt tastes: Delicious, especially from Strawberry. Some of my favorite flesh in the state. A rainbow from the Berry is still tasty, but nothing like a big slot buster cutt. Call me crazy, but it's the reason I fish there at all. Big, pink-fleshed, meat.

That's why I'm in love with the Strawberry cutts. Other cutts? They're just so beautiful! And they fight pretty well in some places, especially small streams and higher lakes.

As far as planting chubs in Strawberry, I'm wagering on that being a typo. They wouldn't bolster a problem species' population on purpose.

And chubs will grow as much as the food base allows them to, just like any other fish. Probably won't see many get into the mid to upper teens in inches, but it's possible.


----------



## Cyprinid_23 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Hopefully I can shed some light on things. The line on the stocking webpage which reported chubs as the species stocked in Strawberry was a typo. So thanks to ramrod for seeing our mistake. We've gone ahead and corrected it to report that it was indeed cutthroat trout that were stocked. As many of you pointed out, the state does have some populations of chubs it cultures and oversees, but they are different species from the Utah chub, that we all know from Strawberry and Scofield Reservoirs. Those chubs cultured by the state are species of conservation concern where we have the goal of protecting and enhancing their populations. The species of chub that was stocked in Atherly Reservoir was the Least Chub. Here's a link to a webpage describing the Least Chub http://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/rsgis2/search ... m=iotiphle . In this case, the chubs were being stocked in Atherly for the purpose of establishing a refuge population.

Chris Penne
DWR Fisheries Biologist


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for your response, Chris.
It was odd that after spending a lot of money to kill off the chubs at Strawberry, they would be stocked in there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOAH said:


> Couldn't tell you how kokes taste, but I can tell you how a cutt tastes: Delicious, especially from Strawberry. Some of my favorite flesh in the state. A rainbow from the Berry is still tasty, but nothing like a big slot buster cutt. Call me crazy, but it's the reason I fish there at all. Big, pink-fleshed, meat.


Kokes are HORRIBLE! Worst fish there is to eat... the meat is a horrible color... you shoudl not under any circumstances even try to catch them... total waste of time. Stick with those crummy I mean WONDERFUL cutts!

Oh and ignore me in the boat running downriggers and pulling tight figure eights in the center of the lake... nothing to see there :O•-:

-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Same for me.
I spend my time at Flaming Gorge looking for the Trout.
Never crossed my mind that there may be Kokanee in there.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Same for me.
> I spend my time at Flaming Gorge looking for the Trout.
> Never crossed my mind that there may be Kokanee in there.


LMAO
And LOAH, i don't mean the people that love to eat them. i am talking about the people who go only to catch and release. Also, i agree on other strains. I get a boner when i get a cutt out of the Weeb and some un-named streams.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

:shock: WHOA. Is this thread headed for the gut pile?? :O•-:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I wish they would kill/poison it again and get rid of those piece o' **** carpthroat. Put nothing but bows, kokes, and Muskelunge back in there. Those other trash fish are worthless. I don't understand why a lot of you are in love with them. I would much rather catch 14" planter bows at a community pond than waste my time on a cutt.


It's well known that my feelings towards the Bear Lake Weakthroats in Strawberry are about the same as yours, LH2. However, let's be glad we have Strawberry to sate the cuttlovers and keep them away from the good waters!


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Each has a place. The cutthroats need to be reestablished in many areas. Just as the state is going to great lengths to save the least chub, it must also get the native cutts to be solid, self-sustaining populations. If they don't, then the cutts will be listed and the waters and regulations will then be managed by the feds. If that happens, you can kiss your wants and wishes for fishes goodbye.


----------

